# Licking and behavior problem



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I knew a poodle once that licked things because of a sore throat. I think it he were mine, I would have a vet check and ask for a thyroid check. If the thyroid is off it can affect behavior and appetite but I've never heard of it causing the licking.


----------



## Mistle (May 27, 2018)

I think the licking is a common OCD behaviour in dogs. I read about it when I was trying to find out why our golden started obsessively chasing light and shadows. Our dog completely stopped listening to us and couldn't focus on anything except reflections on the floor etc. He got extremely stressed at the same time and acted aggressively to my husband and the vet.

I dropped everything and for a week every time I saw him start to focus on the light I redirected him. That was about 6 months ago. he still chases light but not with the same intensity and I can get him to easily focus away from light. We also gave him a lot more exercise every day. 

Ours was triggered by a laser pointer and may have happened because he is extremely high prey drive and he was not getting enough stimulation at the time. I think some dog breeds are prone to different types of OCD behaviour, like tail chasing, licking, light chasing.

I hope you can get help for it from a vet or behaviourist, I think it's best if treated early. I hope it works out, our dog did get a lot better but took quite bit of work.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Generally paw and leg licking is a major indicator to food allergies/sensitivities. Sometimes environmental like grass, but if it is grass or other environmental issues, there are usually food allergies as well. Hitting the right food can also lessen environmental allergy reactions by half when the food reactions aren't so bad and the immune system isn't reacting to extra issues in the body. A lot of people don't think of this or dismiss this because they think since they have been eating the same food for forever it can't be that. Allergies and sensitivities are exactly that, develop over time by being exposed to the same things for long periods of time.

Of course it could also be something like a change in routine that has led to anxiety, but most likely a sensitivity to their food. That's where I would look first.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My girl obsessively licks - carpets, anything she can get her tongue on when she has an upset stomach often due to anxiety/stress or from eating something that didn't agree with her. Consider a changing what you are feeding him, if your golden is hesitant to eat his food, (but does so basically to prevent the other dog from having it - normal dog behavior), he is telling you that there may be something in his food that is not agreeing with him. Feeling unwell can cause dog to become anxious, anxiety in turn can cause them to be unable to attend cues. 

Suggest a thorough vet check first to rule out injury or other health issues.


----------

